# Here it is - the vintage scarf-hat . . .



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I just love the very idea of this - scan down the patterns. I think this one is the 5th one down. It reminds me of the $94 cowl story. Using the latter and wearing it as a scarf-hat has great appeal to me but I haven't made it yet. LOL

Check it out:

http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/menspatterns.html

pzoe


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I just love the very idea of this - scan down the patterns. I think this one is the 5th one down. It reminds me of the $94 cowl story. Using the latter and wearing it as a scarf-hat has great appeal to me but I haven't made it yet. LOL
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> ...


Just love the 50's styles!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I have been looking for a two needle sock pattern


----------



## clarejenkins (Dec 22, 2011)

LOVE these - am so tempted to try the bathing costume!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WARNING! The needle sizes given are the old UK sizes. The attached pdf is good for more than just keeping track of your needles. The headings have all the needle sizes in three size scales: US, UK, metric, and it gives the usual gauges, too. That helps with substituting a 2012 yarn for a 1940's yarn.


----------



## clarejenkins (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh good warning - will get my converter out!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. I will use the formula in the $94 cowl pattern as I have a big head! I really like the idea of a scarf that cab be a s scarf. Especially neat for outdoor folks.

Pzoe


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link...love those old patterns... and Jessica Jean thanks for the reminder of StitchDragon.com... I seem to forget about all these great INFO sites...even though I have them bookmarked,in my favorites, and in a special folder... someday I will get it all together...LOL this is why I like a book.. a good referance book is worth its weight in gold...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the link...love those old patterns... and Jessica Jean thanks for the reminder of StitchDragon.com... I seem to forget about all these great INFO sites...even though I have them bookmarked,in my favorites, and in a special folder... someday I will get it all together...LOL this is why I like a book.. a good referance book is worth its weight in gold...


And that's why I have print-outs of that pdf in many places and have saved it not only in my knitting folder, but on the 'desktop' of every computer I have access to! It's just too helpful a page to be without!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I TRY (LOL) to keep my knitting notebook current with these things but am woefully poor at it. I did invest in those plastic page covers. They are worth it and make things much easier to find.
pzoe


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for that link. It is one I have been searching for. Edith


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I just love the very idea of this - scan down the patterns. I think this one is the 5th one down. It reminds me of the $94 cowl story. Using the latter and wearing it as a scarf-hat has great appeal to me but I haven't made it yet. LOL
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> ...


what a wonderful link. I really love it. I have a friend whose legs are always cold.. I might make her the long socks.

Thanks a million. I liked the vintage scarf-hat, but wish I had a picture of it worn like a scarf. Is it open at the top, so like a small 'cowl' scarf or something? I feel confused.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I just love the very idea of this - scan down the patterns. I think this one is the 5th one down. It reminds me of the $94 cowl story. Using the latter and wearing it as a scarf-hat has great appeal to me but I haven't made it yet. LOL
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> ...


Have you noticed how the body shapes have changed from then to now. My mom used to knit sweaters, shawls, doilies, and potholders. That was before TV, electronic games, dishwashers, etc. You get my meaning. And the yarns were different too, but they made a lot more clothing for themselves and for us youngsters. My mom was also sewing all the time for me because we did not have the money for new clothes and Good will was not around (I don't think).


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

The site is great; however, when I tried to go to another place such as women, it said "could not find site." Did I not do something incorrect? Please advise. Thanks Jane


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGoodness...I love these...the 50's patterns were the bomb...and coming around again....classics.

Thanks for sharing,

Camilla



pzoe said:


> I just love the very idea of this - scan down the patterns. I think this one is the 5th one down. It reminds me of the $94 cowl story. Using the latter and wearing it as a scarf-hat has great appeal to me but I haven't made it yet. LOL
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

What's the $94 Cowl story?


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I think, as a scarf, you would just have a doubled long piece. The hat looks like it just folds in on itself on the head.

It's high on my "to do" list.

pzoe


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I printed that chart immediately, and then I bookmarked it. Even though I use my computer every day for all sorts of things, somehow I just can't believe the stuff is there unless it's on a piece of paper! Call 'em files, call 'em pages, cut and paste and otherwise work in virtual territory, it just isn't real till it's on a piece of paper. Hopelessly a fuddy-duddy.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

The $94 Neckwarmer recipe
1. Measure your head circumference. Well call that measurement X units (cm, inches whatever you use).
2. Measure your stitch gauge for that unit with whatever yarn you have on hand. If you want to try and justify your markup you can go buy something expensive, but it really doesnt matter. Well call the number of stitches per unit Y.
3. Multiply X times Y. Well call that Z.
4. To knit in the round, cast on Z stitches. Join ends being careful not to twist the cast on row.
5. Knit to desired length. The length from your shoulders to the top of your head is a good guide.
6. Bind off and weave in ends.
7. Find sucker to buy your tube. Id recommend a non-knitter as most knitters will laugh at you unless they are a knitter with disposal income and no time to even look for a better deal.

pzoe


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The site is great; however, when I tried to go to another place such as women, it said "could not find site." Did I not do something incorrect? Please advise. Thanks Jane


http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/womenspatterns.html

http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/kidspatterns.html

http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/otherpatterns.html

http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/abbreviations.html

http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/content/7-tools This last link is most important to anyone who's trying to knit these patterns seventy years later. It has all the needle conversions as well as the yarn equivalents - North American knitters need to scroll all the way down for their yarns.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I just tried this website and got to the correct site. The scarf/hat pattern is about the 5th one done. I hope this helps . . . not sure if you found it.

pzoe


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

ooppsss . . .

here it is:
Vintage Purls - Free vintage knitting patterns

http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/menspatterns.html

Sorry, it's time for bed!

pzoe


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Did you see there's a pattern for a ladies swimsuit? The thought of that just gives me nightmares. Wet wool, clingy, saggy...disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bluejay said:


> Did you see there's a pattern for a ladies swimsuit? The thought of that just gives me nightmares. Wet wool, clingy, saggy...disaster waiting to happen.


Worse! When I was very young, my grandmother made me wear one of my mother's old WOOL two-piece swim suits while playing in the blow-up pool in our backyard. What was really nasty, was having to put the still-wet wool mess back on after lunch and a nap! Ug!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for sending the sites. Very interesting maybe I will try one of the patterns after the holiday season. You people are the very best! Glad to know all of you.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My mom knitted me one too. It was blue, scratchy and out of the water it was downright cold. Edith


Jessica-Jean said:


> bluejay said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see there's a pattern for a ladies swimsuit? The thought of that just gives me nightmares. Wet wool, clingy, saggy...disaster waiting to happen.
> ...


----------

